# Hamster Illness? :/



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

My hamster grizzly, has been wheezing. It sounds like she is trying to unstuff her nose.

Can hamsters get URIs like rats? Should I make a vet appointment?


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they can get RIs. I don't keep hamsters anymore but I would imagine that the treatment would be near the same as rats.


----------

